

Ask HN: digital IP startups?  - zxcvvcxz

Anyone part of, or know, a start-up that is doing digital IP? Like creating "soft core" modules using HDL (and possibly "hard cores" by doing physical design) and then selling/licensing the designs?
Any advice for someone interested in this field? What would you say are good niche opportunities? Maybe trying to create a processor/ISA to compete with ARM for smartphones wouldn't be a good start haha.<p>Cheers
======
dfc
Posting multiple times is not a reliable way to get useful comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4605964>

